# Noise coming from belt area after engaging auger when first starting



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

My new blower seems to be making some noise when I first start off... When I engage the auger when it's cold first starting off it sounds like the belts are bouncing around and hitting the plastic cover or something, something moving around or rattling under the cover... It doesn't sound the greatest and sounds like everything is loose but once you have it held down for a minute or so it smoothens itself out and gets quiet and works great. I can then disengage/re-engage the auger again and again and it won't make the noise anymore... It only does it when it's cold and that's it, once you get going and use it, it stops. 


Just a little weird to listen to the noises coming from under the belt area after starting in and first engaging the auger, it sounds like everything is cold and stiff or something and hammering around till it gets warm

Could be the belt being stiff, pulleys loose, belts wrong size or stretched? I'm at a loss to figure out what it is


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ariens28
I think you are right on the money...when it's cold, the belts are stiff and don't want to flex as necessary to maintain contact with the pulleys. Once they warm up, they become more flexible and the banging stops. The only way around this in a cold environment is to store your equipment in a warmer space. MH


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

can you give us how old your snow blower is? you could take your belt cover off and check if there is anything loose. most likely cold temps is causing the noise at start up.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's stored outside in an unheated shed and it's brand new with only 3.5 hours on it...So I was thinking new belts plus sitting all the time in the cold is making them stiff and causing them to bounce around till they get going and warm up


----------

